# Client Patch 2.1.0 für World of Warcraft



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

Der neueste Content-Patch wurde auf den amerikanischen Test-Server gespielt. Hier die vollständigen Patchnotes:

*The Black Temple* 

 The Temple of Karabor was the center of draenei worship until its priests were slaughtered by demonically corrupted orcs. In the massacre's aftermath the warlocks of the Shadow Council seized the structure and gave it a new name: the Black Temple. 

 When the Alliance invaded Draenor after the Second War, the orc shaman Ner'zhul hastily opened several dimensional portals in order to escape. The resulting magical backlash ripped the world apart. Drawn by these portals, the pit lord Magtheridon arrived in what had come to be known as Outland and took the temple as his seat of power. 

 His dominion over Outland remained unchallenged until the arrival of Illidan the Betrayer. The pit lord proved no match for the wielder of the Twin Blades of Azzinoth. Today Illidan occupies the temple, awaiting any and all who would challenge his rule. 


*Druid Epic Flight Form Introduced* 

 The Druid Epic flight form will be available through a series of quests, similar to the Warlock and Paladin Epic mount quests before it. This quest series will also open up a new boss in Sethekk Halls, and ultimately lead to the epic flight form. 


*Ethereum Prison* 

 Players in good standing with the Consortium will be tasked to deal with the most recent activities of the nefarious Ethereum. With new quests, items, and content for the solo and small-group level 70 player, the Ethereum Prison will be the proving grounds for many aspiring to greatness. 


*Skettis* 

 The Skyguard, Sha&#8217;tari warriors specializing in their command of the skies above Shattrath, have taken the offensive directly to the Arakkoa capital city, Skettis. Perched high in the mountains of Terrokar, and only accessible with use of a flying mount, Skettis holds new and exciting content for the solo or small-group level 70 player. All new quests, 5-person bosses, rare and epic items, and a new type of flying mount await those willing to lend their sword or stave to the battle. 


*Nether Drake* 

 The Netherwing faction and quest line continues and the long awaited Nether Drake becomes available. The Nether Drake is a special 280% speed epic flying mount that is obtainable through solo and small-group play. The quest to obtain one will be difficult, but the reward will surely show your dedication to the Netherwing cause as you soar through the skies of Outland on your very own ethereal drake. 

*Ogri&#8217;la* 

 The ogre plateau of enlightenment opens to those who prove their worth in Blade&#8217;s Edge Mountains. Level 70 players will be able to help the ogres of Ogri&#8217;la battle invading forces and engage in new and exciting quests, such as a repeatable and ever popular bombing-run, this time using your own flying mount but with a dangerous twist! Featuring tons of new quests, the Ogri&#8217;la faction, 5-person bosses, and rare and epic items, Ogri&#8217;la is a place we&#8217;re hoping all will aspire to enter. 

*The Ruins of Lordaeron Arena* 

 For those combatants engaging in the Steamwheedle Cartel&#8217;s gladiatorial combat, an arena nestled within the Ruins of Lordaeron has been added to the mix of venues. Players taking part in either rated battles or skirmishes may now find themselves battling for glory within the new arena.



*General* 




The Black Temple is now available for play and      Illidan awaits. Are you      prepared?
The Consortium and Protectorate need your help!      Players with Honored or higher reputation with the Consortium should seek      out Protectorate Advisor Rahim at the Stormspire in Netherstorm or      Commander Ameer at the Protectorate Watch Post in Netherstorm to get a      briefing on the most recent nefarious activities of the Ethereum.
Skettis is now available. Players will need a      flying mount to reach this new area.
Nether Drakes are now in the game and can be      gained by continuing the Netherwing faction and quest line.
Ogri'la is now available. Level 70 players can      find this new quest line in Blade's Edge Mountains.
Glancing Blows have significantly less of a      chance to occur during a player&#8217;s melee attacks when targets are near the      player&#8217;s level.
Magtheridon and Kael'thas now drop items that may      be turned in for rewards.
Spell Haste: The amount of spell haste rating      needed per percentage of haste has been increased substantially. However,      spell haste will now affect channeled spells, increasing the rate of their      effects and decreasing their total duration. The same amount of      damage/healing per casting will occur, but will take less time.
Chance to break crowd control from damage: The      increased chance for a spell to break from taking a critical strike has      been removed. Instead, all targets over level 60 have a slightly larger      chance to break out of crowd-controlling effects when they take damage.
Screenshots captured using the Print Screen key      are now saved in JPG format.
 *PvP* 




Arenas



The Ruins of Lordaeron Arena is now available       for play.
The "Shadow Sight" buff now allows       players to see other stealthed players at a greater range.

*Druids* 




The "Druid Epic Flight Form" is now      available through a series of quests.
"Barkskin" now reduces all damage      taken, with its duration reduced to 12 seconds and cooldown reduced to 1      minute. The tooltip has been adjusted to indicate this ability can be used      while frozen, incapacitated, or cowering in fear. That functionality was      already present, but not listed in the tooltip.
"Bear Form" and "Dire Bear      Form": The bonus health from shapeshifting into these forms will      again be removed correctly when shifting out of these forms.
"Cyclone": This ability will no longer      work on hunters with "The Beast Within" active or hunter pets      with "Bestial Wrath" active.
"Feral Charge" now suppresses all      Slowing effects while charging the target.
Fixed a data error that caused      "Swiftmend" to generate more threat than intended.
"Force of Nature": These pets will now      come into the game with full health, including that gained from a      percentage of their master's stamina.
"Gift of the Wild", ranks 1 and 2, are      now available on trainers.
"Gift of the Wild": Rank 3 of this      ability now has the same range as ranks 1 and 2.
"Improved Leader of the Pack": This      ability will no longer generate threat.
"Lacerate": The tooltip has been      adjusted to indicate it does initial bleed damage when the ability first      lands.
"Lifebloom": Each additional      application of this spell will now include the full bonus from effects      which increase healing. The final heal, however, is still unaffected by      stacking multiple applications of this spell.
"Mangle(Bear)": Damage increased by      15%, but bonus threat reduced so that overall threat generation will be      unchanged.
"Nature's Grace": This talent is now      triggered by "Swiftmend" and "Lifebloom", and is      triggered by and affects "Cyclone".
"Nature's Grasp": The mana cost has      been removed from all ranks as intended.
"Omen of Clarity": This spell is no      longer castable in "Tree of Life Form" or "Moonkin      Form".
"Prowl"will now be broken correctly by      damage shields such as "Oil of Immolation".
"Rake": The tooltip has been adjusted      to indicate the initial damage done is bleed damage. In addition,      "Rake" can now always be re-applied, even when      "Mangle" is active.
"Shapeshifting" will no longer remove      the "Rotting Putrescence" creature debuff.
"Subtlety"(Restoration Talent) now      applies to all spells, not just healing spells.
"Swiftmend": This ability will now be      correctly penalized for casting low rank "Rejuvenations" and      "Regrowths" just as other healing spells are penalized.
"Teleport: Moonglade": This spell is no      longer castable in "Tree of Life Form".
"Tree of Life Form": The tooltip has      been corrected to indicate "Nature's Swiftness" and      "Rebirth" are castable in this form.
 *Hunters* 




A new "Avoidance" ability can now be      taught to hunter pets. This effect reduces the damage they take from area      of effect spells and abilities.
A new "Cobra Reflexes" ability can now      be taught to hunter pets. This effect increases attack speed but reduces      damage.
"Arcane Shot": Casting lower ranks of      "Arcane Shot" than your maximum rank will now reduce the bonus      you receive from attack power.
"Aspect of the Cheetah/Pack": Wand      damage will again correctly daze players with this effect active.
"Clever Traps" now affects "Snake      Trap".
"Entrapment" (Survival): Effect      duration reduced to 4 seconds and is now subject to diminishing returns in      PvP.
"Entrapment": The tooltip has been      corrected to indicate it works on "Snake Trap".
"Expose Weakness": The chance for this      talent to trigger has increased to 33/66/100% chance at 1/2/3 talent      points.
"Ferocious Inspiration": This ability      will now trigger "Kill Command" correctly.
"Flare" cooldown increased to 20      seconds, and duration reduced to 20 seconds.
"Frenzy": This talent can now trigger      from "Kill Command".
"Frost Trap": This trap no longer      breaks stealth from its slowing effect.
"Go for the Throat" no longer causes      additional threat.
"Hunter's Mark": This ability now      becomes stronger each time the target is struck by a ranged attack.
"Improved Hunter's Mark": Adjusted the      tooltip to indicate this talent only grants melee attack power equal to      the base ranged attack power on the "Hunter's Mark".
"Kill Command" has been removed from      the global cooldown. The shout animation has been removed.
"Readiness": Now resets the cooldown on      "Misdirection".
"Revive Pet": The tooltip has been      adjusted to indicate the pet returns with a percentage of its base health.      It will not get an increased percentage of the bonus health it receives      from a percentage of its master's stamina.
"Scatter Shot": This ability will now      trigger "Kill Command" when it critically strikes.
"Survival Instincts" now also increase      attack power by 2/4%.
The quest creature, Death Ravager, is no longer      able to be tamed.
The Razorfang Ravager can now be tamed.
Hunter "Mend Pet"/"Improved      Mend" Pet Changes:



Replaced the current "Mend Pet"       channel spell with an instant cast heal over time.
No combat reset, resets global cooldown
The mana cost has been reduced and the heal       value increased.
Duration on Heal Over Time increased to 15       seconds in 3 second increments.
Changed the graphic to better represent the Heal       Over Time effect on the pet.
The "Mend Pet" heal over time buff is       now able to be dispelled.
Bonus healing gear will no longer effect       "Mend Pet".
Added a 10% and 20% reduction to the mana cost       of "Mend Pet" in "Improved Mend Pet" talent (Beast       Mastery).

 *Mages* 




Added a new rank of "Ice Barrier" to      mage trainers.
"Arcane Brilliance", rank 1, is now      available from trainers.
"Arcane Brilliance": Rank 2 of this      ability now has the same range as rank 1.
"Arcane Missiles": Rank 3-11 will now      consistently pulse 5 shots of arcane damage.
"Arcane Missiles": This spell is now      affected by "Spell Haste".
"Arcane Missiles": This spell will now      obey line of sight restrictions during its entire casting.
"Arctic Winds" (Frost Talent) now also      increases all Frost damage caused by 1-5%.
"Cold Snap": The tooltip has been      adjusted to indicate it only resets cooldowns caused by "Frost      spells". e.g.: "Cold Snap" will not reset the cooldown      caused by "Dragon's Breath".
"Conjure Mana Emerald": This spell now      triggers a global cooldown as intended.
"Counterspell" duration reduced to 8      seconds, and the cooldown reduced to 24 seconds.
Fixed some data errors that caused "Arcane      Blast", "Ice Lance" and "Molten Armor" to      generate more threat than intended.
"Frostbite" effect is now subject to      diminishing returns in PvP.
"Frostbolt": Damage on rank 12 has been      increased slightly to ensure it did more damage than rank 11 at all      levels.
"Ice Armor":Rank 5 will now still      trigger when all damage received is prevented by a damage shield, such as      "Mana Shield".
"Ice Block": This ability no longer      makes mages immune to "Weakened Soul" from "Power Word:      Shield". However, using this ability now causes      "Hypothermia", making the mage unable to cast "Ice      Block" again for 30 sec.
"Improved Fire Ward": This talent will      now work correctly with rank 6 of "Fire Ward".
"Invisibility": Clarified the tooltip      on this ability to indicate any action breaks the invisibility affect.
"Molten Armor": This ability will no      longer be triggered erroneously by some non-melee attacks, such as      "Feral Faerie Fire". It will also no longer break crowd      controlling affects such as "Polymorph".
"Spell Steal": Stolen buffs that affect      specific spells from the original target's class will no longer have any      effect for the mage.
The "Arcane Blast" debuff can no longer      be dispelled.
"Water Elemental": This pet will now      come into the game with full health and mana, including that gained from a      percentage of its master's stamina and intellect.
 *Paladins* 




"Ardent Defender" (Protection) now      reduces damage taken by 6-30% when below 35% health.
"Avenger's Shield" no longer has a      minimum range. It may be used on any target within 30 yards.
"Avenger's Shield": The damage portion      of this ability will now be applied even if the victim is immune to snare.
"Divine Shield": This ability no longer      removes or prevents the "Weakened Soul" debuff.
"Eye for an Eye": Some spells did not      trigger "Eye for an Eye" correctly. That has been fixed.
Fixed some data errors that caused "Seal of      Command" and "Seal of Blood" to generate more threat than      intended.
"Forbearance": It is no longer possible      to use a macro to gain the benefit of "Avenging Wrath" and      "Divine Shield" at the same time.
"Greater Blessing of Kings": The cost      for this blessing is now twice the cost of "Blessing of Kings",      instead of a fixed cost of 150.
"Greater Blessing of Sanctuary 2": The      range on this spell was incorrectly set to 30 yards. It has been changed to 40      yards.
"Greater Blessing of Wisdom 3": The      range on this spell was incorrectly set to 30 yards. It has been changed to 40      yards.
"Hammer of Wrath": Rank 4, damage      increased.
"Holy Concentration": This talent now      affects "Binding Heal".
"Illumination": This talent now only      gives 50% of the mana cost of the critical heal. It also now returns the      correct amount of mana when used with ranks 4 and 5 of "Holy      Shock".
"Improved Seal of Righteousness": The      percentage increase in damage from this talent is now applied after all      bonuses from items and effects which increase your spell damage.
New Protection Talent added: "Improved Holy      Shield", 2 ranks: Increases damage caused by "Holy Shield"      by 10/20% and increases the number of charges of "Holy Shield"      by 2/4.
"One-Handed Weapon Specialization"(Protection):      Now increases all damage caused by the paladin by 1-5% while a one-handed      weapon is equipped.
"Sanctity Aura" now increases all      damage caused by affected targets by 1/2% and no longer increases healing      done to affected targets.
"Seal of Blood": This seal will no      longer cause additional chances for weapon procs to trigger.
"Seal of Righteousness": This seal will      no longer cause additional chances for weapon procs to trigger.
"Seal of the Crusader": The rank 7      tooltip has been fixed to read the same as other ranks of this spell.
"Spiritual Attunement": First-aid      generated healing will no longer trigger this ability. However,      "Lifebloom", "Earth Shield", and "Improved Leader      of the Pack" will now trigger it correctly. The tooltip has been      adjusted to indicate it only works on healing from spells. It will also      now work correctly when you are mounted or sitting.
"Spiritual Attunement": Mana is no      longer healed if the paladin is at full health.
"Stoicism" (Protection) should now      properly affect all magic effects cast by the Paladin and no longer      applies double its intended benefit to "Blessing of Might" and      "Blessing of Wisdom".
"Vengeance" (Retribution) now increases      Holy and Physical damage by 1/2/3/4/5% for 15 seconds following a critical      hit, but the effect now stacks up to 3 times.
Vindicator Aesom at Blood Watch will now      correctly train a full range of paladin spells.
 *Priests* 




"Binding Heal": The mana cost has been      reduced by 32%. The tooltip has been adjusted to indicate it is a low      threat spell, which was already the case.
"Circle of Healing" (Holy) effect      increased.
"Empowered Healing" and "Holy      Concentration" now affect "Binding Heal".
Focused Power (Discipline) now also increases the      chance to hit with Mass Dispel, reduces the cast time of Mass Dispel but      no longer increases the damage against feared targets.
"Holy Fire": The rank 9 tooltip has      been corrected to indicate it does Holy damage.
"Holy Nova": Rank 2 will no longer      receive double the intended increase in range from "Holy Reach".
"Mind control" no longer has a 100 yard      range limitation in instances.
"Pain Suppression" now reduces damage      taken by 65% and increases resistance to Dispel mechanics by 65% for the      duration.
"Power Word: Shield": The      "Weakened Soul" effect will no longer sometimes be re-applied      while zoning with this buff on.
"Prayer of Fortitude": The range on      rank 3 has been changed to match all other ranks of this spell.
"Prayer of Fortitude", ranks 1 and 2,      are now available on trainers.
"Prayer of Mending": This spell is now      affected by "Silent Resolve", "Amplify Magic", and      "Dampen Magic".
"Prayer of Shadow Protection", rank 1,      is now available on trainers.
"Reflective Shield": When this effect      is triggered, the priest will no longer be forced to stand up.
"Shadowfiend": This pet will now come      into the game with full health and mana, including that gained from a      percentage of its master's stamina and intellect.
"Shadow Weaving" (Shadow): Effect      reduced by 1% per rank.
"Shadow Word: Death": Cooldown      increased to 12 sec.
"Silent Resolve": Some priest spells      were unaffected by this talent. They should now all be affected.
"Spirit of Redemption" and      "Spiritual Guidance" now work while the priest is in      "Shadowform".
"Spirit Tap": This ability will no      longer be triggered by killing some creature-cast totems.
"Surge of Light": "Smite"      spells triggered by this talent will no longer sometimes critically      strike. In addition, the free "Smite" granted will not consume      the effect of "Inner Focus". "Holy Nova" heals can now      trigger "Surge of Light" as well.
"Symbol of Hope": amount of mana      regained increased.
"Touch of Weakness": This spell can now      activate "Surge of Light".
"Vampiric Touch": This spell now      consumes the "Inner Focus buff".
 *Rogues* 




Added a new double-attack animation for      "Mutilate".
"Cloak of Shadows": The tooltip has      been adjusted to indicate this ability removes hostile effects, rather      than dispels them. "Cloak of Shadows" does not count as a      dispel, and will not interact with dispel resistance or effects triggered      by dispelling. This      ability no longer removes the "Weakened Soul" debuff.
"Deadly Throw": This ability will now      damage hunters and their pets when they are affected by "The Beast      Within" or "Bestial Wrath". Those targets will still be      immune to the movement impairing portion of "Deadly Throw".
Fixed a data error that caused "Ghostly      Strike" and "Riposte" to generate more threat than intended.
Fixed a bug where the "Silence" effect      on "Garrote" was getting resisted too often.
"Insignia of the Alliance/Horde" and      "Medallion of the Alliance/Horde" now remove "Fear",      "Stun" and "Polymorph" effects and no longer remove      "Charm" effects.
"Improved Sap" (Subtlety) renamed      "Dirty Tricks": Increases the range of your "Sap" and      "Blind" abilities by 2/4 yards and reduces the energy cost of      your "Sap" and "Blind" abilities by 25/50%.
Increased the frequency and amount of      "Blinding Powder" found in pickpocketed junk boxes.
"Mutilate": This ability will now      always consume the "Cold Blood" buff when it strikes an      opponent.
Poisons: The difficulty of dispelling these is      now based off the level of the player, not the level of the weapon the poison      is applied to.
Reduced the reagents required to create most      poisons.
"Remorseless Attacks" (Assassination):      "Hemorrhage" added to the buff tooltip. This ability will no longer      trigger from killing totems.
Rogue poisons no longer have charges.
"Sap" no longer removes you from      stealth when used.
"Shadowstep" (Subtlety): The cooldown      has been reduced to 15 seconds.
"Stealth" will now be broken correctly      by damage shield such as "Oil of Immolation".
"Surprise Attacks" (Combat): This      talent now correctly prevents "Envenom" from being dodged.
 *Shaman* 




"Earth Elemental Totem": This pet will      now come into the game with full health, including that gained from a      percentage of its master's stamina.
"Earth Shield": Adjusted the tooltip to      indicate this ability works against all types of attacks, not just melee.      This ability will also now properly trigger only from taking direct damage      effects.
"Elemental Focus": This talent now      reduces the cost of the next damage spell by 60%. It will also now trigger      from bonus spells cast by "Lightning Overload".
"Eye of the Storm" (Elemental):      Clarified the tooltip on this talent to indicate it only works with Shaman      spells.
"Fire Elemental Totem": This pet will      now come into the game with full health and mana, including that gained      from a percentage of its master's stamina and intellect. It will also now      properly get increased stamina from a percentage of its master's stamina.
"Flametongue Weapon": This effect will      no longer trigger while you are disarmed.
"Frostbrand Weapon": Rank 6 now      properly receives increased effect from spell damage bonuses.
"Healing Focus": The tooltip has been      adjusted to indicate it only works with Shaman spells. e.g.: Does not work      with "Gift of the Naaru".
"Heroism": Training cost increased to      match the cost of "Bloodlust".
"Lightning Shield": Ranks 8 and 9 of      this spell now trigger correctly while mounted.
"Magma Totem": This totem will now      correctly do damage on its 10th tick, right before despawning.
"Mana Spring Totem": Duration increased      to 2 minutes.
"Mana Tide Totem": This totem will no      longer sometimes grant mana after it has been destroyed. It will also      consistently grant mana 4 times instead of sometimes 3 and sometimes 5.
"Healing Stream Totem": Duration      increased to 2 minutes.
"Mental Quickness": This talent now      correctly reduces the cost of "Purge", "Flame Shock",      "Frost Shock", "Earth Shock", "Bloodlust",      "Heroism", "Lightning Shield", "Cure      Poison", and "Cure Disease".
"Nature's Guardian" (Restoration): Some      spells and abilities did not trigger this talent. That has been fixed.
"Restorative Totems" (Restoration):      This talent no longer gives a bonus to a variety of jewelcrafting items.
"Shadowguard": The rank 7 tooltip is      now consistent with all other ranks of "Shadowguard".
Trainer Animations: All new Shaman abilities will      now correctly play the training animation when learned.
"Water Shield": When a Shaman with this      spell active is afflicted with "Cyclone", the charge burned will      now grant mana.
"Windfury Weapon": Mixing two different      ranks of "Windfury Weapon" while dual-wielding will no longer      increase the number of "Windfury Weapon" procs.
 *Warlocks* 




"Amplify Curse": This ability is now      consumed correctly by a "Curse of Doom" casting.
"Create Healthstone": These abilities      will now be sorted in rank order in your spellbook.
"Create Spellstone": These abilities      will now be sorted in rank order in your spellbook.
"Curse of the Elements" and "Curse      of Shadow" now have a duration of 2 minutes when used on PvP targets.
"Curse of Tongues" now has a 12 second      duration when used on PvP targets.
"Demonic Knowledge": This ability will      now work with enslaved demons.
"Enslave Demon": The health bar and      mana bar for enslaved demons will no longer appear to go down when they      become enslaved.
Fixed some data errors that caused "Soul      Leech" and "Conflagrate" to generate more threat than      intended.
"Improved Drain Soul": This talent will      no longer trigger when a creature other than the one you are draining      dies.
"Insignia of the Alliance/Horde" and      "Medallion of the Alliance/Horde" now remove "Fear",      "Stun" and "Slowing" effects and no longer remove      "Charm" and "Polymorph" effects.
New art added for "Ritual of Souls"      channeling focus and "Soulwell" created by the spell.
"Ritual of Souls" no longer consumes a      "Soul Shard" when cast in arenas.
"Shadowfury" now properly benefits from      the Intensity talent.
"Spell Lock" (Felhunter) duration      reduced to 5 seconds (rank 1) and 6 seconds (rank 2), and cooldown reduced      to 24 seconds.
"Soulwell" now plays a sound and visual      effect when you create a "Healthstone" through using it.
"Soul Link": Adjusted tooltip to      explain that the damage transferred to the pet cannot be prevented. The      functionality remains unchanged. This ability will now work with enslaved      demons.
"Unholy Power": The tooltip has been      corrected to indicate it works with the Imp's "Firebolt".
 *Warriors* 




"Charge", "Intercept" and      "Intervene" now suppress all Slowing effects while charging the      target.
"Commanding Shout": This ability now      increases your max health, but keeps your percentage health constant.
"Death Wish" and "Enrage"      effects no longer stack.
"Execute": When used with      "Sweeping Strikes", ranks 6 and 7 of this ability will no longer      cause full damage to secondary targets who are not wounded.
"Heroic Strike": The rank 10 tooltip      now includes specific values for the bonus damage against dazed targets.
"Improved Revenge": Reduced the delay      on the stun landing from a successful "Revenge".
"Insignia of the Alliance/Horde" and      "Medallion of the Alliance/Horde" now removes      "Immobilizing", "Stun" and "Polymorph"      effects and no longer remove "Slowing" effects.
"Revenge": This ability has been      modified to do substantially more damage. The threat bonuses have been      adjusted so that the threat generated remains relatively unchanged.
"Shield Slam": Rank 3 of this ability      no longer gets its cost reduced twice by the "Focused Rage"      talent (Protection).
"Spell Reflection" no longer has a      global cooldown.
"Victory Rush": The tooltip has been      adjusted to calculate the damage it deals correctly, 45% of Attack Power,      not 35%.
"Flurry" (Fury) now increases attack      speed by 5/10/15/20/25%, reduced from 10/15/20/25/30.
 *Pets* 




Abilities and items that are triggered when you      kill a target are also now triggered when your pet kills a target.
Fixed the amount of happiness lost when you      dismiss a Nether Ray pet.
Voidwalkers will stop while they are consuming      shadows.
Warlock and Hunter pets will now be automatically      dismissed when you summon a mount. These pets will return on dismount.      This does not affect pet happiness for Hunters.
Warlock and Hunter pets will now be automatically      dismissed when you untalent.
*Items* 




All epic items of Tier 5 and beyond quality have      been upgraded to reflect their intended power.
Armor: All Burning Crusade items that spent part      of their budget on increased armor have been re-evaluated. Some gained      additional armor, while others gained other additional bonuses.
Common unique items will not drop for you if you      already have them in your inventory.
Items which start quests you've already completed      will show the correct feedback if you try to use them.
Heroic difficulty instances end bosses will now      always drop an epic item, in addition all bosses in Heroic difficulty      instances will have a chance to drop an epic gem!
Additional darkmoon cards can now be found on      high level outland creatures. They can be turned in to the darkmoon faire      to make powerful new darkmoon card trinkets. Look for Lunacy, Storms, Furies      and Blessings cards.
"Health Regeneration": This effect on      random property items has been renamed to "Health per 5 sec".
"Khorium Lockboxes" will now drop      occasionally off creatures over level 65.
"Devilsaur Tooth": This item has been      reverted to pre-Burning Crusade design, granting an automatic critical      strike to your pet's next attack.
"Nethershard", "Ceremonial      Kris", "Illidari-Bane Mageblade", "Summoner's      Blade", "Thunderlord Scalpel", "Vibro Dagger",      "Vibro Sword", and "Revered Mother's Crysknife": These      weapons can now only be used in the main hand.
The "Serpentshrine Shuriken" can now be      sold to vendors.
"Xavian Stiletto" can now be sold to      vendors.
"Wand of Biting Cold" can now be sold      to vendors.
"Bloodseeker"now can now be sold to      vendors.
The "Ironscale War Cloak" can now be      disenchanted.
"Boots of the Infernal Coven" can now      be disenchanted.
"Crown of Endless Knowledge" can now be      disenchanted.
"Valanos' Longbow" can now be      disenchanted.
"Ravager's Cuffs" can now be      disenchanted.
"Deep Core Lantern" can now be      disenchanted.
The "Devilshark Cape" can now be      disenchanted.
"Demon Hide Spaulders" can now be      disenchanted.
"Gladiator's Heavy Crossbow" can no      longer be disenchanted.
Tranquilien Reputation Items: Some of the items on      this vendor were disenchantable. They no longer are disenchantable.
"Gladiator's Endgame" can no longer be      disenchanted.
Corrected a typo in the tooltip of "The      Hammer of Destiny's" proc.
Corrected a typo in the tooltip of      "Anesthetic Poison" in regards to the number of charge applied.
"Malefic Raiment": Corrected a tooltip      calculation error.
"Bangle of Endless Blessings": Fixed      tooltip error on Meditation effect.
"Cataclysm Harness": Fixed a tooltip      error on "Invigorated effect".
Updated the tooltip for "Vengeance of the      Illdari" to clarify that it increases spell damage.
"Blade of Eternal Darkness": The      tooltip has been adjusted to indicate it only works with direct damage      spells.
"Wushoolay's Charm of Nature": The      tooltip has been corrected to indicate it grants spell haste.
Corrected a naming inconsistency with      "Windchanneller's" items.
"Figurine of the Colossus" corrected a      typo in the tooltip of the buff provided by this item.
"Marsh Lichen": This food is now      considered a fungus.
"Stromgarde Muenster" is now correctly      considered cheese for the purposes of feeding pets.
"Edible Fern" now triggers a global      cooldown on use.
"Rumsey Rum", "Rumsey Rum      Light", "Rumsey Rum Dark", "Rumsey Rum Black      Label", "Halaani Whiskey", "Gordok Green Grog",      "Raptor Punch", "Stormstout", "Trogg Ale",      and "Thunderbrew Lager": The stat bonuses from these drinks no      longer stacks with stamina bonuses from other foods.
"Felguard Annihilators" will now drop      the proper loot in Heroic difficulty.
Khorium Lockboxes will now contain loot of the      appropriate level.
Aeonus will now properly drop a "Primal      Nether" in Heroic Difficulty.
Coilfang Collaborators will now drop the proper      loot in Heroic Difficulty.
Demon Hunter Supplicants now drop the proper      loot.
Auchenai Death-Speakers and Doomsayers will now      drop the appropriate loot.
"Netherstrike" armor has had it's      socket bonuses changed.
PvP Set Bonuses: Set bonuses of 35 resilience      rating will now stack correctly if received from two different sets.
"Assassination" Set: The haste bonus      from this set will no longer be triggered if your attack does not land on      the target.
"Avatar Regalia" Set: Tooltips      corrected on the "Shadow Word: Pain" set bonus to indicate the      triggered bonus works on the next spell cast only. The bonus also now correctly      affects healing spells.
"Black Dragonscale Set": The hit rating      bonus from this set now stacks properly with hit rating bonuses from other      effects.
"Black Dragon Mail Set": The hit rating      and critical strike rating set bonuses from this set will now stack      correctly with other sources of those ratings.
 *Items Continued* 




"Cataclysm Harness" Set: The cast time      reduction to "Lesser Healing Wave" will now be displayed      correctly as 1.5 sec in the "Invigorated" tooltip.
"Cenarion Raiment Set": The spell      critical strike rating set bonus will now stack properly with other      effects that give spell critical strike rating.
"Defiler's Purpose" Set: The critical      strike rating rom this set bonus will now be applied properly.
"Defiler's Resolution" Set: The      critical strike rating from this set will now stack correctly with other      bonuses to critical strike rating.
"Devilsaur Armor Set": The hit rating      bonus from this set now stacks properly with hit rating bonuses from other      effects.
"Devilsaur" Set: The hit rating set      bonus will now stack correctly with hit rating bonuses from other items.
"Earthfury" Set: The set bonus that      increases totem radius now works on Wrath of Air Totem.
"Ebon Netherscale Set": The hit rating      bonus from this set will now stack correctly with other hit rating      bonuses.
"Frostfire" Set: The 4 piece set bonus      now works correctly with rank 4 mage Armor.
"Frozen Shadoweave Set": The set bonus      from these items will no longer have its tooltip modified by the      "Vampiric Embrace" talent and can no longer cause a critical      strike heal.
"Hallowed Raiment" Set: The      "Binding Heal" set bonus on this set has been changed to 30% chance      to resist losing casting time off "Binding Heal" when taking      damage.
"Imbued Netherweave" Set: The critical      strike rating set bonus now stacks correctly with other effects that grant      critical strike rating.
"Incanter's Set": Corrected precision error      in display of cast time reduction in Flamestrike. The actual value is      unchanged; it was displaying a rounded-off value before.
"Justicar Armor" Set: The bonus to      "Seal of Vengeance" now functions correctly.
"Malefic Raiment" Set: The set bonus granting      heals from periodic spells can longer get critical strikes.
"Netherblade" Set: The set bonus giving      a chance to gain combo points on finishers now works correctly with      "Slice and Dice" and "Deadly Throw".
"Overlord's Resolution" Set: The dodge      rating bonus from this set now stacks correctly with all other dodge      rating effects.
"Voidheart" Set: This set bonus will      now trigger correctly from all shadow and fire spells.
"Warbringer Armor" Set: The      "Revenge" set bonus will no longer apply an excessive bonus to      "Heroic Strike".
"Wyrmhid Set": Adjusted the tooltip on      "Moonfire" cost reduction to indicate it is a reduces by a      percentage of the base cost, not the talented cost.
"Nordrassil Regalia": The Regrowth set      bonus will now correctly be consumed by the first casting of Regrowth.
"Clefthoof Hide Leggings": There were      two items with this name. The world drop item has been renamed as      "Elekk Hide Leggings".
"Fathom-Brooch of the Tidewalker":      Healing spells and spells which are not critical strikes can now trigger      this trinket.
"Heavenly Inspiration" no longer shares      a cooldown with other trinkets which temporarily increase spell damage.
"The Talon of Al'ar": This trinket now      applies correctly to "Scatter Shot" and "Silencing      Shot".
"Energized Wristwraps": This item was      incorrectly set to superior quality. It has been changed to good quality      with the stat bonuses unchanged.
"Murloc Eggs": These pet-summoning      items are now set to superior quality.
"Swift Flying Mounts": All the swift      flying mounts will now display as epic items, rather than superior-quality      items.
The "Twin-Bladed Ripper"icon has been      changed.
The "Netherwhelp's Collar" now has it's      own unique icon.
The "Lightsworn Hammer" icon has been      changed to a mace icon.
Replaced the placeholder art for "Zeth'gor      Shield" and "Dragonscale Shield" with permanent art.
"Staff of Prehistoria": A placeholder      icon will no longer become visible when creating this staff.
Corrected the stats of "Girdle of the      Endless Pit".
Corrected the stats of Supple Leather      Boots".
"Scroll of Strength V" will now give      the proper stat increase.
Corrected many issues with helmets displaying and      not displaying hair correctly.
The "Stealther's Helmet of Second      Sight" will now properly hide facial hair.
"Warmaul Helmet": This helmet no longer      displays facial hair clipping through the helm.
The "Citrine Pendant of Golden Healing"      should now properly work on players of all levels.
Removed the level requirement on "Battle      Scarred Leggings".
The "Consortium Combatant's Robes"      level requirement has been removed.
The "Spellfire" and      "Shadoweave" tunics have been changed to robes.
"Robes of Insight" will again correctly      have its effect consumed by casting "Blink".
"Masquerade Gown" will now be triggered      correctly by any spell, not just critical strikes.
"Adamantite Weight Stones" now work on      staves and fist weapons.
 *Items Continued* 




"Fel Weightstone" now works on fist      weapons.
"Spymaster's Crossbow" can now be used      by non-hunters.
The "Azerothian Longbow" will now      properly display it's firing animation.
"Halaa Ammo" has been reduced in damage      and soulbound, but you can carry any number of them.
"Draenic Light Crossbow" now correctly      uses arrows and has had it's firing animation corrected.
"Lead Slug Shotgun": Correct sounds and      animations are now attached.
"Longbeard Rifle" now has a gun      animation and sound.
"Dragonbreath Musket", "PC-54      Shotgun", "Sporting Rifle", and "Tauren Runed      Musket" all now have a gun sound and animation instead of crossbow.
"The Night Blade": The chance for the      effect on this item to trigger has been reduced.
The "Flarethorn" will now display properly      when sheathed.
"Aldor Guardian Rifle" will now work      correctly.
"Mag'hari Light Recurve" will now work      correctly.
"Ragehammer" again grants increased      damage instead of attack power.
"Searing Needle": The damage effect      from this item is fixed and now works correctly.
The "Illidari-Bane Mageblade" is now      correctly a sword as intended.
"Atiesh" (Greatstaff of the Guardian):      The party aura from these items will now be reapplied correctly when a      player logs into the game while already mounted.
"Hammer of Destiny": The mana restoring      effect from this item will now display in the combat log.
"Earthwarden": Damage when not      shapeshifted reduced on this weapon; this was intended to be reduced like      other feral weapons, but was overlooked.
The "Silver Star": This low-level quest      reward has been fixed to match the new system for thrown weapons. For      technical reasons, all old "Silver Stars" are now listed as      "Broken" and cannot be used. New ones gained will work correctly.
"Grunt's Waterskin": This item now has      the same effect as "Footman's Waterskin".
The "Decapitator" should no longer give      an immune message when used on certain creature types.
The "Discombobulator Ray" no longer      works on flying targets.
"Goblin Rocket Launcher": When this      item stuns a warrior opponent, it can now trigger "Second Wind".
"Cosmic Infuser": This item now works      with "Gift of the Naaru" and "Holy Nova". It does not      work with affects which cause a target to heal themselves, "Earth      Shield", "Lifebloom", "Prayer of Mending", etc.,      or which are caused by draining life or vampirism. Health potions and      other consumables will no longer trigger it either.
"Mana Thistle": Picking this herb will      no longer case abilities such as Lightning Shield to trigger and burn changes.
"Nightmare Vine": The poison from      picking this herb is now considered Nature damage instead of Physical      damage.
"Pendant of the Violet Eye" will no      longer trigger from spells with no mana cost. It will also no longer get      double procs from some Paladin spells.
"Pendant of Golden Healing": This item      no longer gains benefit from bonus healing effects.
"Bangle of Endless Blessings" will no      longer proc off of tradeskills.
"Bogslayer Bracers" now make the proper      sound when moved in your inventory.
Reduced the "Silence" and      "Interrupt" reduction provided by "Talisman of the      Breaker".
"Band of the Eternal Champion": This      item is no longer triggered from being hit by ranged attacks.
"Band of the Eternal Defender": The      effect from this item now only affects the wearer, instead of the whole      party.
"Eye of Gruul" has been redesigned to      give a chance of healing discount each time a heal is cast.
"Occulus of the Hidden Eye": The      tooltip for this item now specifies the user must kill a creature to gain      its benefit.
"Lesser Rune of Warding": This effect      will now continue to work correctly after the target dies and resurrects.
"Greater Rune of Warding": This effect      will now continue to work correctly after the target dies and resurrects.
"Mark of Conquest": The mana energizing      effect from this item now correctly occurs on dealing ranged damage      instead of taking it.
"Glyph of Renewal": The mana      regeneration from this enchantment will now stack correctly with all other      mana regeneration effects.
"Libram of Eternal Rest" was causing      "Judgement of the Crusader" not to refresh on each hit. That has been fixed.
"Auslese's Light Channeler":      "Avenger's Shield" will now consume the effect from this item.
"Hazza'rah's Charm of Healing" now      provides haste rating as intended, instead of a fixed reduced cast time.
"Aegis of Preservation": This item will      now correctly heal the user; it was showing up in the log, but not      increasing actual health.
"Mystical Skyfire Diamond": The      triggering rate on this item has been increased, but it now only reduces      the cast time on spells by half; and Warlocks casting      "Corruption" with maximum ranks in "Improved      Corruption" will no longer consume the "Focus" buff from      this gem.
 *Items Continued* 




"Lifegiving Gem": This item will now      only increase maximum and current health of the user by 1500. It will not also heal the user      for 1500.
Enraged Fel Sparks now properly drop "Motes      of Fire" instead of "Motes of Shadow".
"Primal Nethers" may now be purchased      from G'eras for "Badges of Justice".
"Oracle Belt of Timeless Mystery": The      "On Use" effect changed to "On Equip" as intended.
"Abyssal Cloth Slippers": There were      two items with this name. The ones from the Burning Crusade have been      renamed "Abyssal Cloth Footwraps".
Updated the "General's Leather Boots"      to properly reflect the Alliance counterpart.
"Area 52 Defender's Pants": Arcane      resistance on this item was unintended and has been removed.
"Brood Mother Leggings": Now has a      spell price and can be worn by non-hunters.
"Razaani-Buster Leggings": This item      can now be sold to a vendor.
"Mok'Nathal Hero's Pantaloons" now has      a sell price and can be worn by non-hunters.
"Enchant Boots - Vitality": The health      regeneration from this enchantment will now work in combat.
"Enchant Weapon- Spellsurge": The mana      gained from this enchantment will now show up in the combat log.
*Professions* 




Alchemy



The chance of a discovery occurring while making       potions has been substantially increased.
Elixirs now stack in two categories, Battle       (Offensive) and Guardian (Defensive) Elixirs. You can only have one of       each type of Elixir up at a time. As a result Elixirs now stack with       class abilities such as "Arcane Intellect."
Elixirs now stack to 20.
Four new defensive elixirs have been added. Two       are on trainers, one is in Halaa and one is in Cenarion Expedition.
"Flask of Petrification" can no longer       be turned off during its duration, but it now will clear all threat from       all monsters for the duration of the effect. Though monsters may reacquire       you after the effect ends.
Cooldown time on "Earthstorm" and       "Skyfire Diamond" transmutes has been reduced to 1 day.
"Invulnerability" potions now stop the       first 120 damage per hit for 8 seconds, rather than making the imbiber       physically immune.
The major protection potions made by Alchemy now       require more "Mana Thistle" and vials, but create 5 potions       instead of just one.
"Fel Strength" elixirs now work       correctly with elixir mastery.
"Elemental Absorption" potions now       have a 2 minute duration rather than the 60 min duration they used to       have.
Alchemy transmute of "Heart of Fire"       to "Elemental Fire" changed to 15 minute cooldown.
Reagent costs and potency of all flasks has been       reduced.
The cost of "Imbued Vials" has been       reduced.
The chance to find a "Fel Lotus" while       picking an herb has been increased.
"Juju Chill" and "Juju       Ember" are now considered Guardian Elixirs and do not stack with       other resistance buffs.
"Juju Flurry" is now considered a       Battle Elixir and has been converted from haste to haste rating.
"Ground Scorpok Assay","Juju       Might","Juju Power", "Lung Juice Cocktail", and       R.O.I.D.S are now considered Battle Elixirs.
"Crystal Force", "Crystal Ward","Gizzard       Gum", "Infallible Mind","Juju Escape",       "Juju Guile", "Sheen of Zanza" and Swiftness of Zanza       are all now considered Guardian Elixirs.
"Sheen of Zanza" is now considered a       Guardian Elixir. Stamina and Spirit bonuses have been reduced to 25.
"Elixir of Fortitude" now correctly       displays its name in its buff tooltip.
The "Alchemist's Stone" bonus now       works on potions that restore both health and mana.
Super Mana Potions now require 2 Dreaming Glory       instead of 2 Netherbloom to create.
Super Healing Potions now require 2 Netherbloom       instead of 2 Dreaming Glory to create.
You can now unspecialize in tailoring and       leatherworking, and then select a new specialization. This is a       repeatable choice, but costs gold each time.
Reduced the number of Stonescale Oil required to       make Greater Stoneshield Potions.



Enchanting



Enchant Bracer-Spellpower had its primal costs       reduced slightly.
Enchanting recipes that increase spell damage       now also increase healing as well.
The "Major Defense Bracer" enchantment       has been moved from Ethereum Researchers to Ethereum Nullifiers.


  ·  Engineering 




11 new epic goggles have been introduced at 350      engineering skill and are available from the trainer. They range from      cloth to plate, and have a variety of stats to appeal to most talent      specs.
A recipe for "Frost Grenades" and the      "Icy Blasting Primers" needed to make them are now on      engineering trainers.
Engineering recipes can now be placed in      engineering bags, as can engineer made fireworks.
Many engineering recipes will now give skillups      for longer than the previously did.
An engineering recipe to make "Fused      Wiring" can be found in both Everlook and Shattrath.
Engineering Skill required to make the      "Felsteel Stabilizer", "Hardened Adamantite Tube" and      "Khorium Power Core" have been reduced slightly.
"Adamantite Shells" now require less      adamantite and do slightly more damage.
The recipe for "Elemental Blasting      Powder" now gives 4 powder when creating it, though it now requires      an additional mote of earth.
Engineers now make 3 "Smoke Flares"      instead of just one when they create them. Also "Smoke Flares" now have a buy/sell      price.
"Seaforium" now opens locked chests as      well as locked doors.
The Consortium Vendor Karaaz now sells the      engineering recipe for an "Elemental Seaforium Charge" if you      are revered with them.
The "Poultryizer" has a smaller chance      of getting malfunction effects and is now a superior quality item.
The "Nigh Invulnerability Belt" now has      a smaller chance of failure.
"Healing Potion Injectors" and      "Mana Potion Injectors" created by engineers now have new icons.
"Goblin Rocket Launcher" now has a 2      minute cooldown, and had its casting time reduced to 3.5 sec.

  ·  Fishing 




The fishing timer has been reduced from 30 to 20      seconds and it now takes less time to fish.
The fishing timer can no longer run through its      duration without a fish biting.
Fishing has been removed from Arathi Basin and      Alterac Valley.
You can now fish in Underbog.

  ·  Jewelcrafting 




The jewelcrafting UI now has gems split up by      color so it is easier to find gems of a specific color to create.
A new set of more powerful gems can be found by      raiding Hyjal and Black Temple. Their stats exceed those of previous gems      that could be found.
A number new gem cuts to existing gems have been      added to the game. Included among them are a spell hit gem and more      multi-stat gems that have attack power on them.
Jewelcrafters can make two new melee oriented      meta gems. One is found randomly as a world drop and the other sold by the      reputation vendor.
Thorium Setting only requires 2 thorium bars now
Many Jewelcrafting recipes that required 200-280      skill to learn now have changed/reduced materials required to make them
Mithril filigree has a slightly reduced range      that it gives skillups.
A number of jewelcrafting gems now give skill      increases for slightly longer than they used to.
"Pendant of Blasting" and      "Necklace of Battle" will now grant their click effects to      players correctly, previously they only worked on characters higher than      level 47.
Jewelcrafting Onslaught ring thorium cost reduced
The vendor value for the raw green gems have been      reduced. This will also make these gems cheaper to put up on the auction      house (Blood Garnet, Golden Draenite, etc...)
Prospecting now always yields at least 1 gem.
Grand Master Jewelcrafters Hamanar (Shattrath      City), Jazdalaad (The Stormspire), Kalaen (Thrallmar) and Tatiana (Honor      Hold) may teach all levels of Jewelcrafting.
The recipe for "Figurine - Golden Hare"      no longer requires a "Cut Citrine". It now requires copper bars.

  ·  Leatherworking 




"Knothide Armor" kits now require less      leather to make and give skill increases for longer.
Leatherworking made primalstrike set now has an      attack power set bonus rather than a strength set bonus.
Additional snakes that drop cobra scales are in      the highlands of nagrand as well as in shadowmoon valley.
Leatherworker made "Drums of      Restoration" had their health/mana effects reduced slightly.
"Nethercobra Leg Armor" and      "Nethercleft Leg Armor" have been slightly improved.
"Heavy Clefthoof Boots", "Heavy      Clefthoof Leggings",and "Heavy Clefthoof Vest" have had      their armor increased at the expense of some stamina and defense rating.
  Additional Profession Changes 




You can now unspecialize in tailoring and      leatherworking, and then select a new specialization. This is a repeatable      choice, but costs gold each time.
Skinning higher level creatures will give more      leather; you will no longer get a single leather scrap.
Gathering skills no longer fail when you have      reached the maximum skill possible.
The "Stoneforged Claymore" model has      been updated.
"Fel Iron Bars" now have an icon unique      from "Felsteel Bars".
"Felsteel Bars" are now good quality      (green items).
The Tailoring recipe "Ebon Shadowbag"      no longer drops on Spirit Walkers.
Profession recipes that had 24 hour or longer      cooldowns, have had their cooldowns reduced by 1 hour.
Added Warped Flesh to high level warpstalkers.
Alliance Cooks can now purchase the      "Mok'Nathal Shortrib" and "Crunchy Serpent" recipes at      Toshley's Station.
Monsters will now attack players who are mining      mineral nodes near to them, even if they didn't notice them previously.
Golden Spellthread and Runic Spellthread have      been slightly improved.
Enchant Weapon- "Major Spellpower"      enchant has been stolen from the Razaani spell thieves by the Bash'ir      spell thieves. The Bash'ir are more likely to have the recipe than the      Razaani previously did, however.
"Imbued Netherweave Tunic" and robe      recipes are vendor purchased so are now white instead of blue.
"Nightmare Seed" found with herbalism      now requires level 60 to use.
The location of many of the Outland mineral nodes      have been adjusted both to put them in locations that are more traveled      and to make them more likely to be near creatures.
Essences (Earth, Fire, Air, Water, Living) have      had their drop rates significantly increased. Also Outland creatures that      dropped motes will now have a chance of dropping essences as well.
Materials required to make the Blacksmithing      Adamantite plate armor have been reduced.
The Epic bind on equip Blacksmith weapon recipes      now require more materials to make.


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

*Quest* 




You can now interact with wanted posters while      mounted.
"Grishnath Orbs" can no longer be      interacted with unless the character is on the quest, "Exorcising the      Trees".
The Ammen Vale quest, "Rescue the      Survivors!" is now properly flagged as draenei-only. Non-draenei who      have this quest in their log should abandon it.
Fixed a grammatical error in the quest, "The      Ring of Mmmrrrggglll".
The quest, "Defiling Uther's Tomb" no      longer has a time limit attached to it.
The level for the Hellfire Peninsula quest,      "Natural Remedies" has been dropped from 64 to 63.
The "Shadowy Disguise" for the quest,      "Who Are They?" can no longer be gained while shapeshifted.
Adjusted a few "Restless Bones" piles      in the Bone Wastes so that they were not under the ground.
Fixed an issue with the quest, "Sabotage the      Warp-Gate!", which would sometimes fail the escort as it began.
The Blade's Edge Mountains quest, "On      Spirit's Wings" is no longer shareable.
Fixed some typos in the quest,      "Reunion".
Completing the Horde quest, "Reunion",      will now auto-launch the next quest in the series, "On Spirit's      Wings".
Directions to the Bloodmaul Camp are now included      in the quest, "The Smallest Creatures".
The Horde version of the quest, "Gorgrom the      Dragon-Eater" is no longer shareable.
Completing the Horde version of the quest      "Gorgrom the Dragon-Eater" will now auto-launch the quest,      "Prisoner of the Bladespire".
Directions to Gruul's Lair are now included in      the quest, "Prisoner of the Bladespire".
The Scrap Reaver X6000 from the quest, "You,      Robot", no longer has its "Repair" ability.
Matron Varah of Mok'Nathal Village no longer      offers the quest, "Understanding the Mok'Nathal". Now, only Leoroxx has that      distinction, as was intended.
Minimap arrow for the quest, "Report to the      Allerian Post" fixed.
"Whispers of the Raven God":      Understanding Ravenspeech will now hit players at range.
Bash'ir Landing and Razaan's Landing in Blade's      Edge Mountains have been significantly expanded to support questing.
Skettis in Terokkar Forest has had some      adjustments to support questing.
Millhouse Manastorm will now only award players      credit for completing the "Trial of the Naaru: Tenacity" upon      the death of Harbinger Skyriss and only ONCE. Players will no longer      receive credit through a gossip option on Millhouse.
Goliathon, involved in the "Natural      Remedies" quest, is now level 63. Goliathon Shardlings are now level 60-61.
Uvuros in Shadowmoon Valley has had its powers      and abilities reduced.
The "Brain Damage" buff given from      "Ethereum Essences" now lasts 60 seconds.
Ethereum Relay corpses will now be viewable and      lootable without having to be under the influence of "Brain      Damage."
The quests "Trouble at Auchindoun,"      "The Codex of Blood," "Into the Heart of the      Labyrinth," "Find Spy To'gun," and "The Soul      Devices," have had their minimum level reduced to 68.
The drop rate for "Rotten Arakkoa Eggs"      used in the quest "Of Thistleheads and Eggs..." has been      increased.
"The Cipher of Damnation - Borak's      Charge", has had its recommended players increased to 4.
Ruul the Darkener has had his hit points and      abilities slightly adjusted to make him not as "punishing".
The questline, "Zuluhed the Whacked"      now requires that players kill Zuluhed as part of the completion criteria.
The "Charred Bone Fragment" for the      quest "Digging Up the Past" is now on a quicker respawn timer.
"Sunfury Disguise" pieces are now      flagged as multi-drop.
The Enraged Wraiths that spawn during the      Eversong quest "Powering Our Defenses" have been scaled back in      difficulty.
"Fengus' Ferocity","Mol'dar's      Moxie","Rallying Cry of the Dragonslayer", "Slip'kik's      Savvy" and "Spirit of Zandalar" these buffs will no longer      work on targets over level 63.
"Of Thistleheads and Eggs": The      "Rotting Putresence" debuff gained during this quest is now      correctly considered a stun, and affects which remove stuns will remove      it.
"Shizz Work": The "Stanky      debuff" will no longer cause some procs to trigger.
The drops for "The Vials of Eternity"      have been modified. Vashj's and Kael's Vial Remnants are now multi-drop      quest items. This means they'll be lootable by each raid member who is on      the quest, as opposed to the four vials that drop at the moment.
 *Reputation* 




Players will experience diminished gains in      reputation from killing outdoor mobs while in raids larger than five      players.
"Scout's Arrow" reputation requirement      for Cenarion Expedition has been moved to friendly.
"Warden's Arrow" minimum level has been      changed to 68.
"Coilfang Armaments" will now drop from      heroic difficulty Slave Pens.
New title of "Justicar"is now available      for Alliance players exalted with AV, AB and WSG factions.
New title of "Conqueror" is now      available for Horde players exalted with AV, AB and WSG factions.
An option is available at Exalted with the Violet      Eye to turn in faction ring along with gold for a different exalted-level      faction ring.
High-level bullets can be purchased from Honor      Hold and Thrallmar factions at revered.
 *Dungeons and Raids* 




Sounds and voice-overs have been added to all      Outland dungeons and raid zones.
Lightsworn Vindicators outside the Black Temple      will no longer attack players who are Hostile with the Aldor.
Creatures will no longer "Cleave"      targets that aren't in front of them.
"Silence" spell duration has been      changed from 6 to 5 seconds.
"Polymorph" spell duration has been      changed from 20 seconds to 8 seconds.
"Hooked Net" spell duration changed      from 10 to 6 seconds.
"Electrified Net" spell duration      changed from 10 to 6 seconds.
"Net" spell duration changed from 10 to      6 seconds.
Creatures will no longer perform "Sweeping      Strikes".
Creature versions of "Hamstring" now      deal 20% of the creature's normal melee damage, and is no longer tied to      the creature's normal swings.
Creature versions of "Wing Clip" now      deal 20% of the creature's normal melee damage.
Many humanoid Heroic creatures that are marked as      uncharmable can now be seduced by a Warlock's Succubus pet.
There is now a control panel to control the      waterfall that blocks the entrance to Coilfang Raid to allow people stuck      on the other side of the waterfall to leave.
Mortog Steamhead standing outside of the Coilfang      dungeons will repair armor and weapons as well as sell various items to      those exalted with the Cenarion Expedition.
Mortog will now trade players Cenarion healing      and mana salves for Coilfang Armaments. These potions only work inside the      Coilfang dungeon and raid zones.
Most dungeon boss creatures will no longer slow      their movement speed when they are wounded.
Arcanist Xorith of the Scryers and Haldor the      Compulsive of the Aldor will sell specialized flasks only usable in raid      zones to players who are exalted with Cenarion Expedition: the Sha'tar and      the Scryers or the Aldor (respectively). The flasks will only be      purchasable with tokens obtained from creatures in Tempest Keep: The Eye,      The Serpentshrine, and The Black Temple.
Hellfire Citadel:Ramparts



Bonechewer Destroyers now has a 2 second melee       round time and will no longer "Knock Away" and wipe the       target's threat on Heroic.
Bonechewer Darkcasters now attack slower.
Bleeding Hollow Scryer's "Fear"       extended the repeat cooldown so the ability will happen less frequently.
Bonechewer Raveners on Heroic, damage has been       reduced and will now attack slower.
The "Liquid Fire" damage radius       graphic has been slightly altered to align more properly with damage; and       damage has been significantly reduced in Heroic difficulty.
Omor the Unscarred's "Treacherous       Bane" ability on Heroic will now have the correct damage listed on       the tooltip. The damage has also been reduced in Heroic. Changed the       graphic to be more noticeable.
Added a 2 second cast time to Omor the       Unscarred's "Treacherous Aura" and "Treacherous Bane"       abilities.
Vazruden's "Revenge" damage has been       raised on Heroic difficulty.
Nazan now emotes before landing.
Nazan now has a slight delay before fireballing       after breathing fire while landed.
Vazruden's Warn Horn is now present in Hellfire       Ramparts. It can be used to call Vazruden back if he leaves the instance       between wipes.



Hellfire Citadel: Blood Furnace



Shadowmoon Adepts on Heroic now double attack       instead of triple attack on occasion.
Laughing Skull Legionnaire no longer uses the       "Sweeping Strikes" ability.
Shadowmoon Technician's "Silence"       spell is used less frequently.
Laughing Skull Warden will stay engaged with his       main target on Heroic difficulty.
The Maker's "Exploding Beaker" damage       and knockback radii have changed for consistency to both be 8 yards.
The Maker's "Exploding Beaker" damage       has been increased on Heroic difficulty.
Shadowmoon Technician's "Throw       Dynamite" ability damage has been increased.
Nascent Fel Orc will Dual Wield properly now.
Keli'dan the Breaker's "Shadow Bolt Volley"       has had both its damage and range increased
Shadowmoon Channeler's "Mark of       Shadow" will have a longer delay before being cast at the start of       the fight and now does more damage.
Felguard Annihilators and Felguard Brutes will       now do less damage.

Hellfire Citadel: Shattered      Halls



The "Resist Shadow" buff cast by       Shadowmoon Acolytes will be dispelled from players if they leave the       dungeon.
Shattered Hand Reavers will do less damage in       Heroic difficulty.
The "Uppercut" used by the Shattered       Hand Reaver now has a smaller combat range.
Rabid Warhounds on Heroic will now do less       damage.
Shattered Hand Houndmaster's "Impaling       bolt" damage and movement impairing effects have been increased.
Warbringer O'mrogg now applies a smaller amount       of threat to the target of his "Beatdown" ability and will now       correctly disable his "Burning Maul" ability after a wipe.
Warbringer O'mrogg and Warchief Kargath       Bladefist can be seen from a farther distance.
Warchief Kargath Bladefist can now travel       slightly farther during "Blade Dance".



Coilfang: The Slave Pens



Coilfang Defenders are only found in pairs while       in Heroic difficulty.
Wastewalker Slaves will now be more difficult in       Heroic difficulty.
Coilfang Defenders in Heroic difficulty no       longer dual wield with their shields.
Rokmar the Crackler will now only apply       "Grievous Wound" to his current target.
The maximum range of Quagmirran's "Poison       Bolt Volley" has been increased and the spell now ignores line of       sight. The damage over time component also is 
       now fully affected by a player's nature resistance.
Coilfang Defenders should come in no more than a       2 pulls in Slave Pens on Heroic Difficulty.
The 2 Myrmidon, 1 Sorceress, 1 Slavehandler pull       has been changed to a 2 Myrmidon pull.
"Naturalist Bite" is now level 70 in       Heroic difficulty Slave Pens.



Coilfang: The Underbog



Underbat in Heroic difficulty damage has been       reduced.
Underbog Lurker in Heroic difficulty damage has       been reduced.
"Wild Growth" on the Underbog Lurkers       has been fixed.
Underbog Lurkers will now have a slight delay       before using the "Coral Cut" ability on a target.
Murkblood Oracles and Murkblood Healers now have       more mana.
The Murkblood Spearmen's "Throw"       ability does more damage in Heroic difficulty.
Lykul Wasp and Lykul Stinger melee damage has       been reduced.
Underbog Lords have had their damage reduced.
The Black Stalker's "Spore Strider       Summon" should happen at more regular intervals and be less random.



Coilfang: Steamvaults



Coilfang Oracles, Coilfang Sirens and Coilfang       Sorceresses now have more mana.
Coilfang Engineer damage has been increased in       Heroic difficulty.
Coilfang Engineer "Throw Bomb" ability       damage has been increased and will throw more frequently.
Steam Surger damage damage has been       significantly reduced.
Tidal Surger damage has been slightly reduced in       Heroic difficulty.
The Bog Overlord's "Trample" has been       changed to be a 50 yard radius effect, but now does decreased damage and       will be used less frequently in both heroic and normal difficulty.
Coilfang Siren's "Fear" now has a 1       second cast time and no longer removes all threat from feared players.



Coilfang: Serpentshrine Cavern



The creatures that lead up to Hydross the       Unstable and creatures at the six pumping stations are now on a 2 hour       respawn instead of 45 minutes.
Slight changes on most creatures have been made       including: aggro range changed to 30 yards detect, 15 yard call for help       and hitpoints reduced. (Boss specific adds are not affected by this       hitpoint reduction.)
Slightly reduced the number of creatures from       the cavern entrance.
Modified the patrol patterns of some of the       murlocs in Morogrim's room to make them easier to pull.
Non-boss creatures in Serpentshrine will now no       longer respawn if the nearby boss has been killed, and should not respawn       while in combat with the boss in question.
Fixed an issue with Hydross where you would kill       him and he would instead change into his alternate form with 1 health.
The "Mark of Hydross" and "Mark       of Corruption" debuffs can now affect the increases of the nature or       frost damage taken up to 500%.
"Refreshing Mist" now correctly       restores health.
Fixed an exploit related to Leotheras'       "Consuming Madness" spell.
Lady Vashj can no longer use the ability       "Persuasion".
Toxic Spores no longer deal damage upon impact.
Tidewalker Lurkers no longer call for help from       other nearby creatures.
Greyheart Technicians are now much easier to       kill, and deal less damage.
Coilfang Priestesses may now be polymorphed.
Coilfang Priestess' "Holy Fire" spell       now deals Holy damage, and the damage dealt by the spell has been       lowered.
Morogrim Tidewalker's "Earthquake" no       longer obeys line of sight restrictions.
Creatures in the Serpentshrine now have a chance       to drop Coilfang Armaments.


  ·  Auchindoun: Mana-Tombs 




Ethereal Sorcerer's in Heroic difficulty will      summon Arcane Fiends less frequently.
The Dark Shell of Pandemonious is now more      visibly noticeable when cast. The duration has been lowered from 8 to 6      seconds for Heroic difficulty.
Ethereal Priests, Ethereal Sorcerors,      Spellbinders, and Theurgists now have more mana.
Nexus-Prince Shaffar's will now summon      "Ethereal Beacon" at a more regular interval.

  ·  Auchindoun: Auchenai Crypts 




Angered and Raging Skeletons have had their      movement speed decreased on Heroic difficulty.
Avatar of the Martyred's "Mortal      Strike" damage has been reduced.
Shirrak the Dead Watcher's "Fiery      Blast" damage has been reduced on Heroic difficulty.
Raging Souls will now correctly despawn after      casting their "Rage" spell on Heroic difficulty.

  ·  Auchindoun: Sethekk Halls 




Sethekk Guard's damage has been greatly reduced.
Sethekk Ravenguard's damage has been reduced on      Heroic difficulty.
Darkweaver Syth's aggro radius has been      increased, and he can now see through both stealth and invisibility.
Sethekk Oracle's "Arcane Lightning"      damage reduced and it will be cast less frequently.
Sethekk Oracles, Sethekk Shamans, Cobalt Serpents,      and Time-Lost Scryers in Normal difficulty now have mor mana.
Sethekk Prophets, Time-Lost Controllers, and      Time-Lost Shadowmages in both difficultys now have mor mana.
Added a 1 second cast time to the "Spell      Reflection" ability of the Sethekk Initiates. Note that this is an      ability and not a spell, and as such the ability can not be interrupted      via counterspell, kick, and other interrupts.
The "Arcane Destruction" buff cast by      Sethekk Scryers when mind controlled or spell-steal is used, will now be      automatically dispelled when a player leaves the instance.
Sethekk Talon Lords now wield a scimitar and      shield instead of a polearm.
Time-Lost Shadowmage will now be able to cast      "Curse of the Dark Talon" spell more than once.
Talon King Ikiss on Heroic difficulty has been      significantly reworked. He now has a point blank area of effect slow      spell, increased damage on the Arcane volley , increased damage on the      "Arcane Explosion", and reduced the frequency on his      "Polymorph".
Talon King Ikiss is more obvious when he is about      to cast "Arcane Explosion".

  ·  Auchindoun: Shadow Labyrinth 




The "Shadow Defense" spell cast by a      Cabal Acolyte when mind controlled or spell-steal is used, will now be      automatically dispelled when a player leaves the instance.
Fel Overseer's "Mortal Strike" in      Heroic difficulty now deals less damage.
Malicious Instructor, Cabal Cultist, Cabal      Assassin, Cabal Fanatic and Blackheart the Inciter have all had their      damage reduced in Heroic difficulty.
Cabal Cultist's damage has been reduced in Heroic      difficulty changed.
The damage dealt by Murmur's "Thundering      Storm" is now increased properly by "Resonance".

  ·  Caverns of Time: Escape from Durnholde 




The Durnholde Mage's "Polymorph" spell      will be cast less frequently.
Infinite Slayer's "Mortal Strike"      damage has been reduced.
Lieutenant Drake's melee speed has been slowed      slightly and damage reduced.
Captain Skarloc's "Consecration"      ability and melee damage has been increased on Heroic difficulty.
Infinite Defiler's "Curse of Infinity"      on Heroic difficulty has been renamed to "Bane of Infinity",      since the effect is not removable as a curse.
The Human Illusion spell will now interact      correctly with "Shadowform" and "Druid" shapeshifts.

  ·  Caverns of Time: Opening of the Dark Portal 




Temporus' "Spell Reflection" ability on      Heroic difficulty now has a duration of 6 instead of 8 seconds.
Temporus may no longer be disarmed.
Chrono Lord Deja's "Time Lapse" may no      longer be reflected.
 
Karazhan



Prince Malchezaar's door will now close when his       encounter begins.
Prince Malchezaar's aggro range has been       reduced.
Romulo's "Daring spell" now increases       haste and damage by 35% instead of 50%.
Romulo's "Poisoned Thrust" will now be       used less frequently.
"Backward Lunge" damage has been       decreased.
The "Deadly Swathe" now operates based       on the new creature cleave rule when engaging Romulo.
Fixed an issue where if Romulo or Julianne were       "killed" in the final phase and the raid then died, the "dead"       actor would not despawn, forcing players to soft 
       reset the instance to fix things.
"Blinding Passion" will now only hit       players.
Immunity effects such as "Ice Block"       will no longer remove the secondary effects of being Little Red Riding       Hood.
Fixed a bug that was causing Maiden of Virtue's       "Repentance" to hit her current target.
Ethereal Theives and Spellfilchers in the upper       floors have been retuned slightly.
Terestian Illhoof will no longer sacrifice his       primary target.
Terestian Illhoof will now wait longer before       resurrecting his imp, Kil'rek.
Terestian Illhoof's Imps have had their       hitpoints reduced slightly.
Spectral Guest melee damage per second has been       slightly reduced.
Shade of Aran's conjured elementals now despawn       when he is defeated.
Nether Protection will no longer cause       "Flame Wreath" to detonate.
Netherspite correctly puts the raid into combat       and is no longer affected by immolate and other forms of vertex coloring.
Roar is now susceptible to "Horror"       effects.
The "Rolling Pin" of the Ghostly Baker       will now only deal damage to one target.
Shade of Aran's conjured elementals now have       significantly less health.
Shade of Aran's Blizzard should now be more       visible and its duration has been reduced.
Shade of Aran's Flame Wreath should completely       ignore pets, summons, guardians and mind-controlled NPCs.
Shade of Aran's Door should no longer lock if he       dies while drinking.
Shade of Aran's respawn region should properly       shut down if he dies while drinking.
Netherspite's room now has a door.
Karazhan Tomes





Redemption of the Fallen will now correctly        summon a lvl 70 creature.
Wrath of the Titans will no longer gain the        full effect from +dmg gear
Torment of the Worgen will now deal additional        shadow damage when it procs (previously it did not work and did not log)
Legacy of the Mountain King remains unchanged.





Dark Screechers should no longer chain-cast       "Sonic Burst".
Negatron's Earthquake will now play correctly.



Tempest Keep



The hitpoints of all non-boss mobs has been reduced.       The boss specific adds should not be affected by this change.
Creatures in Tempest Keep: The Eye, The       Arcatraz, The Mechanar, The Botanica all have a chance at dropping health       and mana potions that will only function inside the Tempest Keep raid and       dungeon instances.



Tempest Keep: The Botanica



Bloodwarder Protector's "Crystal       Strike" may now be dodged and parried.
Tempest-Forge Peacekeepers now deal Physical       melee damage instead of Arcane, and now longer perform the "Arcane       Blast" ability on Heroic difficulty.
The duration of "Vial of Poison" has       been reduced significantly.
Greater Frayer's do more damage in Heroic       difficulty.
Nethervine Reapers and Inciters' damage has been       reduced in Heroic difficulty.
Thorngrin the Tender's damage has been reduced       in Heroic difficulty.
Mutate Fleshlasher's damage has bene reduced in       Heroic difficulty.
The Sunseeker Gene-Splicer's "Death       &amp; Decay" will occur less frequently and the damage has been       reduced on Heroic difficulty.
Mutat Fear-Shrieker and Mutate Horror hit points       are reduced
Warp Splinter's "Arcane Volley" damage       has been reduced on Heroic.
The Bloodwarder Protector's involved in the       fight with the Mutate Horror's and Mutate Fear-Shrieker's in The Botanica       no longer remain at 1 health and will properly be killed.




  ·  Tempest Keep: The Mechanar 




Bloodwarder Physicians now have more mana.
Nethermancer Sepethrea will no longer break      nearby players' stealth when engaged.
 
Tempest Keep: The Arcatraz



Protean Nightmare,and Arcatraz Defenders damage       has been reduced in Heroic difficulty.
There are less Arcatraz Sentinel corpses in the       dungeon.
Zereketh the Unbound's "Seed of       Corruption" will not knock players back as far.
Zereketh's melee damage has been reduced on       Heroic difficulty.
Zereketh's "Shadow Nova" and the Death       Watcher's "Death Blast"damage has been reduced..
The Arcatraz Sentinel's "Energy       Discharge" damage has been reduced..
Negaton Screamer and Negatron Warp-Master melee       damage has been reduced on Heroic difficulty.
Eredar Deathbringer's "Diminish Soul"       damage has been reduced.
Eredar Soul-Eater's "Soul Chill"       damage has been significantly reduced.
Skulking Witch's "Chastise" ability       damage has been reduced on Heroic difficulty.
The Unbound Devastator will no longer be able to       use the "Devastate" and "Deafening Roar" abilities at       the same time. A small shared cooldown has been added to both abilities.
Ethereum Wave-Casters, Ethereum Life-Binder, and       Gargantuan Abyssal melee damage has been reduced on Heroic difficulty.
Unchained Doombringer's "War Stomp"       now deals less damage.
Harbinger Skyriss's "Mind Rend" will       be used less frequently and the damage has been reduced.
Harbinger Skyriss's "Domination"       duration has been changed to 6 seconds.
Harbinger Skyriss's "Mana Burn" drain       has been reduced on Heroic.
Akkiris Lightning-Waker's "Lightning       Discharge" damage has been reduced on Heroic.


----------



## ZAM (13. April 2007)

*User Interface* 




Players will now be able to access the      "Looking For Group Channel" by joining the "Looking For      Group/Looking for More" tool.
Using abilities and casting spells that cannot be      used while mounted will now auto-dismount players as needed. This can be      disabled by turning off the auto-dismount option in the UI options.
Spells that have reagent costs will show the      number of uses left in the lower right corner of the action icon, just      like consumable items on the action bar.
Holding down the shift key while mousing over an      equippable item that you can use will now show you the tooltip for the      item you currently have equipped in that slot as well (much like how the      auction house currently works).
The network performance meter now shows framerate      and how much memory AddOns are using.
You can socket items while in flight.
When consuming reagents or using items on the      action bar, smaller stacks will be used before larger stacks.
Players who feign death no longer appear dead to      party and raid members and friendly spells will not be interrupted.
Sending item links with invalid enchantments will      disconnect you.
Equippable items displayed as quest rewards will      always show you the tooltip of the item you are currently wearing in that      slot.
The area of interest while on a flight path is      farther along the path instead of in front of you.
Your current target will now display all of the      duration based spells that you have cast on them with cooldown rings so      you will know how much longer they will last. Very useful for warlock      damage over time spells and druid healing over time spells as well as many      others.
Raid Windows now remember their position in the      gamefield between sessions.
A Main tank and Main assist window have been      added to the raid UI that can be pulled out into the gamefield. These      windows automatically show the main tank/main assist's target by default.
Profession UI now has a search field. Text that      is entered into the search field searches against item names, reagent      names and item levels (if you include a level). For instance you can type      "Peace" into the search field to see all of your recipes that      use Peacebloom, or type in "20-30" to see all of you level 20-30      recipes. This search field only appears once you have more than 75 skill      in your profession.
Profession UI now has a checkbox that allows you      to search by only items that you have the materials to make.
Active corpses or objects (ones with loot on      them) now can be selected and looted, even if they are underneath another      corpse that does not have loot on it.
While flying or swimming the 'X' key will now      make you move down.
Hunter Pets now display their spell damage bonus      on the pet pane. The actual effect will nearly always be less than the      bonus listed as it depends on the bonus coefficient of the spell the pet      is using.
Hunters now have a UI option "Auto      Attack/Auto Shot" that if turned off means that the hunter will not      automatically switch between ranged attack and melee attack difficulty      when the range changes.
Party members will no longer see a hunter who is      feigning death as actually dead.
Shamans are now a darker blue in the raid UI so      they have a more distinct color.
 *User Interface Continued* 




Items that have additional armor on them higher      than standard for an item of that quality and level will have the armor      value displayed in green.
Gems are now searchable in the Auction House      under the heading of "Gem" with the gems then broken up by color      so you can search for all gems of a specific color.
When items are being put up for sale on the      Auction House, if the item you are putting up for bid is the same item and      quanity as the previous item you put up for bid, it will automatically      fill in the price and buyout for you with your previous price.
The 'Status Bar Text' option in the interface      options UI will now display numberic values for all party members      health/mana bars in addition to your own.
Raid and Battleground chat options have been      added to the chat button that is attached to the chat log.
New Tips of the day have been added.
You can now link recipes into chat. If you have      chat input open and you shift-click on one of your recipes in your      profession UI then it will put a link to that recipe with the reagents it      requires to make into chat.
Raid assistants can now start a ready check.
You can now display the amount of healing you do      to a target in the gamefield. This option can be turned on with the      "Healing" option in the floating combat text section of      interface options.
The Auction House now has a reset button that      will reset all fields you have entered to allow you to quickly try a      different search.
Movement now interrupts the usage of the      "Evergrove Wand".
Casting beneficial spells while using the      "Overseer Disguise" will now drop the disguise.
The "Overseer Disguise" now has a 1      second casting time, and can no longer be activated while in combat.
The "Triangulation Device" from the      "Triangulation Point" quests in Netherstorm will no longer allow      the character to see "Ethereum Relays".
The directional indicators on the minimap for the      towns have been added in Outlands.
Searches in the auction house for French, German,      and Spanish now do character swapping for some accented characters to      yield better results.
User Interface Scripting



Macro Features:





New conditional [flyable] which is true if        you're in a location where you could use a flying mount
You can use %f in chat text to refer to your        focus, the same way %t or %n refers to your target.
Added macro option support for /dismount
Macros containing conditionals will        automatically update their visual feedback as appropriate during play.
#show and #showtooltip can be given        conditionals and will update dynamically
#show and #showtooltip can be given a slot        number, to display the appropriate feedback for that slot
Added bag and slot number support to:        /castsequence, /cast, /castrandom, /use, /userandom, /equip, /equipslot
New        slash command /cancelform
The /equip command can take item identifiers        specified as item:<id>: e.g. /equip [modifier:alt] item:25640
You can provide several conditional clauses for        a single action, which will be performed if any of the clauses evaluates        to true. e.g. /cast [target=target,help,nodead]        [target=targettarget,help,nodead] [target=player] Flash of Light





For additional notes on Lua and XML changes       please visit the UI & Macros Forum. http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/board.ht...p;forumId=11114

 *World Environment* 




Two new graveyards have been added to Blade's      Edge Mountains.
Wandering NPCs will turn to face you more quickly      when you interact with them.
The Fel Cannons in Outland should no longer be      falling thru the terrain.
Obsidian Elementals are now correctly immune to      bleed effects.
The casting of the "Sun Shield" spell      used by Firewing Warlocks will now show up in the combat log.
Void Baron Galaxis will no longer despawn 10      seconds after death.
Uvuros now moves considerably faster than before.
Arch Mage Xintor now has pickpocket loot.
Auchenai Crypts: Creatures here will no longer      occasionally drop aquatic-oriented items, Fish Scales, etc.
Boulderfist Warrior: Mages can now Blink when      stunned by this creature. In addition, its "Shoulder Charge"      ability now has a minimum range.
Dark Worg: This creature no longer drops cash.
Dragonhawks: Some of these creatures were      unskinnable. Almost all are now skinnable. Exception: Feral Dragonhawk Hatchlings.
Dust Howler: This creature's "Howling      Dust" ability is now correctly removed by "Cloak of      Shadows".
Earthcaller Ryga, Eclipsion Cavalier,Eclipsion      Soldier,Vyral the Vile, Eclipsion Spellbinder,Gan'arg Sapper,Grillok      "Darkeye", Hand of Kargath, Mag'har Grunt, Unliving Caretaker,      Unyielding Sorcerer,Worg Master Kruush, Z'kral, Blacktalon the Savage and      Debilitated Mag'har Grunt all now have pickpocket loot.
Fel Cannons: These creatures now drop loot.
Krellack can now be skinned.
Lady Shav'rar: Druid shapeshifting now breaks the      creature's freeze affect.
Mana Wraith: This creature is no longer immune to      the hunter pet ability "Warp".
Mennu: The boss's healing ward totem will no      longer trigger kill procs when killed.
Mosh'ogg Witch Doctor: The "Ward of      Laze" totems summoned by this creature can no longer be destroyed by      area attacks.
"Motes of Mana": Several water-themed      creatures were dropping "Motes of Mana"; they now drop      "Motes of Water".
Murkblood Scavengers: The cash dropped by these      creatures has been drastically reduced.
Rockflayers: All creatures of this type now have      pickpocket loot.
Scarshield Spellbinder: The fire resist buff from      this creature will no longer work on targets over level 63.
Skettis Arakkoa: These creatures will now drop      Arakkoa Feathers as intended.
Unbound Devastator: The disarm from this creature      now fails against disarm-immune targets.
Throne Hound: This creature now has elite-quality      loot.
Throne of Kil'jaedan: Elite creatures in this      area now drop elite-quality loot.
Veil Lithic Arakoa: These creatures will now drop      Arakkoa Feathers as intended.
Area 52: Added a guard near an exploitable      "dead zone" in town.
A new flightmaster has been added to Forest Song      in Ashenvale.
New flight points have been added:



--Felwood, Emerald Sanctuary       (Both)
--Ashenvale, Forest Song       (Alliance)



New flight paths added:



--Stormwind <-> Thorium       Point
--Grom'gol Base Camp <->       Flame Crest
--Ratchet <-> Gadgetzan,       Astranaar, Brackenwall Village
--Brackenwall Village <-> Ratchet, Camp       Taurajo, Freewind Post
--Thunderbluff <->       Zoram'gar Outpost
--Evergrove <->       Toshley's Station
--Honor Hold <->       Shattrath



Many flight paths have been adjusted to be      shorter, faster flights.
Several flight paths which clipped thru objects      have been adjusted.
An Inn and mailbox have been added to Evergrove      in Blades Edge Mountains.
A Forge and Anvil has been added to Cosmowrench      in Netherstorm.
Improved combat movement for flying creatures.
 *Mac* 




Added 'maxfps' game variable, when set to a      non-zero value it will limit the game's frame rate when the game is the      frontmost application or full screen. Also added 'maxfpsbk' game variable,      when set to a non-zero value it will limit the game's frame rate when the      game is not in the foreground. Each of these variables can be left set to      '0' which disables them, or an integer value representing the desired      frame rate limit.
 *Bug Fixes* 




Nazan in the Hellfire Ramparts is no longer      affected by "Disarm".
"Tainted Cores" in Serpentshrine Cavern      are now unique.
Fixed several combat log issues where certain      types of damage were not being reported.
Many quests were incorrectly shareable even when      items were necessary for accepting the quest. These quests are no longer      shareable.
Fixed an error where the G15 Keyboard LCD screen      will sometimes not display the correct battleground name when Alt+Tabbing      back into World of Warcraft.
Fixed some sound errors in which some sounds were      either repeating or were not playing properly.
Fixed many locations in which players had been      getting stuck.
Fixed an issue in which gnomes were unable to      surface properly after being underwater.
Fixed various graphical errors.
Coral Sharks will no longer attack players      standing at the edge of the docks high above the water on Theramore Isle.
The bleed effect from the druid ability      "Pounce" will now properly apply to targets who are immune to      stun.
The Exodar Peacekeeper guards will now give the      correct directions to the auction house.
Fixed an error where tauren males and gnomes were      unable to gain the benefit of drinking water when in areas of shallow and      deep water.
Fixed an error where some characters appeared to      be drinking while standing up.
The target Spell Cooldown Timer has been      improved.
Using "Tome of Conjure Water IX" on      another Mage will no longer teach that Mage "Conjure Water"      (Rank 9).
The quest item "Felsworn Gas Mask" is      no longer sellable.
Thorngrin the Tenderwill no longer      "Sacrifice" totems and pets.
The game will now end properly in the Eye of the      Storm Battleground if you cap the flag and it puts you over 2000      resources.
Fixed an issue where creatures who were killed      would disappear before ever becoming a lootable corpse.
"Stoneclaw Totem",rank 3, will now      pulse correctly.
General Vorpal in the Shadow Labyrinth will no      longer evade when standing on a particular spot.
The Dragon, Vhel'Khur, will no longer evade when      pulled in Shadowmoon Valley.
Players will no longer crash out of the game when      resizing the game window with the Auction House menu open.
Shattrath City Peacekeepers will now attack      players who attack others from a distance.
The "Burnoose of Shifting Ages" can now      be disenchanted.
Adjusted many quest rewards for better consistency.
The Rotate Minimap feature is now working.
Zoning into an expansion dungeon and changing the      difficulty at the same time will no longer cause players to disconnect.
If a player is casting a spell when the debuff      "Shadow of Death" fades from them, they will no longer die when      the spell completes.
Fixed many interface graphical errors.
Force-quitting or crashing out of the WoW client      while taxiing across zone boundries can no longer cause the player to be      locked out of zone-specific chat channels.
Player pets can no longer attack PvP players      while not being flagged for PvP.
In battlegrounds, pets with a damage over time      spell will no longer continue to attack the caster after      "Resurrection".
There is now a message telling players that the      replacement for their final "Violet Signets" will cost 100 gold.
Fixed an issue where quest items were remaining      in a player's inventory even after abandoning the quest.
Fixed several raid UI errors.
In the Black Morass, gnomes are now able to run      through the water like other races.
Male gnome /cheer animation is no longer      incomplete.
Numerous performance optimizations have been made      across all platforms.
Performance improvements for systems without      vertex shaders has been enabled.
Proper recognition of SSE support for Pentium III      has been implemented resulting in improved performance on this platform.
The Warrior ability "Spell Reflection"      can no longer be used if a shield is unequipped.
Players will no longer be able to use      "Charge" types of abilities to port the user up to      flying-mounted characters.
Players can no longer be feared when using the      Zephyrium Capacitorium during the Test Flight quests out of Toshley's      Station.
Quelle: http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...03802&sid=1


----------

